# assert cannot be resolved



## Saxony (1. Aug 2008)

Hiho,

weiß jemand wieso mein Compiler bei


```
assert myInt == 0;
```

rum meckert?

Eigentlich verwende ich schon JDK 1.6 und das mit assert soll ja angeblich ab JDK 1.4 funktionieren!  ???:L 

Mein Compiler Compliance Level ist "6.0".

bye Saxony


----------



## tfa (1. Aug 2008)

So sollte es auf jeden Fall funktionieren. Ist vielleicht in den Projekteinstellungen ein falscher Compliance-Level angegeben?
Mach mal Clean/Rebuild.


----------



## Saxony (1. Aug 2008)

tfa hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ist vielleicht in den Projekteinstellungen ein falscher Compliance-Level angegeben?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tfa (1. Aug 2008)

assert gibt es wirklich ab 1.4.
Ich nehme an, die "Source Code Compatibility" war nicht auf 1.4 gestellt. Benutzt du Eclipse? Da steht die nämlich auf 1.3 wenn man den Compliance Level auf 1.4 stellt. Sehr verwirrend.


----------



## musiKk (1. Aug 2008)

Kleine Korrektur: _assert_ gibt es nicht seit Java 1.4, sondern wurde mit dieser Version ein Keyword, d.h. du kannst keine Bezeichner mit dem Namen assert vergeben. _goto_ ist z. B. schon immer ein Keyword gewesen, jedoch bis jetzt ohne Funktion (und wir gehen mal davon aus, dass es so bleibt, oder? ).

_edit:_ Oder auch nicht. Irgendwie werd ich aus den Dokumentationen, die ich so finde, nicht ganz schlau. Auch wird assert bei mir mit 1.4 Compliance nicht als Keyword angezeigt......


----------



## Saxony (1. Aug 2008)

Hiho,

tatsächlich! Stelle ich die Projekt Compiler Compliance auf 1.4 macht der automatisch .class compatibility auf 1.2 und Source compatibility auf 1.3. ???:L

Mach ich den Haken bei "Use default compliance settings" aus und geb dann manuell 1.4 und 1.4 ein klappts!

Tz Sachen gibts! 

bye Saxony


----------

